# Mint Stihl 045 on CL



## Boog (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't remember ever hearing anything about the 045AV saw here. Saw this real mint one for sale locally. Any thoughts?

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3607352960.html
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
super nice vintage stihl 045 chainsaw - $225 (hiram)

this saw is in very nice condition, reconditioned 20" bar with new chisel chain, everything works as it should, runs very well, ready to work




_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I'm not really in the market for another saw but this looks like a real nice "collector" deal, too pretty to want to take out and use!


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 13, 2013)

I almost bought an 045 super once for big wood.

Cinder block looks, heavy and despite being "AV" I bet it's a vibrating son of gun.

Nonetheless, $225 looks like a pretty good price.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 13, 2013)

I think the AV is only 75cc's, whereas the super was 87cc's..........

I think this is the same chassis as the 056's


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2013)

Antique saw with no chain brake. Likely a very low power to weight ratio, by modern standards. Might look nice on a shelf, but not one I'd be itching to use all day.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Feb 13, 2013)

I had new one, no great shakes, just like all stihls of that period. They are well made and durable.


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 13, 2013)

RK_MacKendrick said:


> I had new one, no great shakes, just like all stihls of that period. They are well made and durable.


Yep, what Randy said. Big, heavy, & loud. Fun to run for 10 or 15 min. Then they get heavy & your teeth start to loosen up. Buy it, put it on a (sturdy) shelf & take it to the occasional get together as a piece of nostalgia. A C


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 13, 2013)

amateur cutter said:


> Yep, what Randy said. Big, heavy, & loud. Fun to run for 10 or 15 min. Then they get heavy & your teeth start to loosen up. Buy it, put it on a (sturdy) shelf & take it to the occasional get together as a piece of nostalgia. A C



Seen that one... And an 066 in Mansfield?!?!? Ahh.... To many BIG saws around here for sale.


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish there were a few more around here. I can buy used 250 & 290's all day for $ 10.00 less than full retail, but the bigger ones don't seem to come up much. Pretty nice 084 AV for $750.00 about 40 min South, but the budget is a bit crimped for a week or two till work picks back up. Don't know what I'd do with it anyway, I've sworn off anything over 3' DBH for now. A C


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 14, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> I think the AV is only 75cc's, whereas the super was 87cc's..........
> 
> I think this is the same chassis as the 056's


 
I think so too, and for $225 guess which one I'd rather have?  Maybe if you're into collecting these old Stihls but if I was gonna use it, I'd want it to be an 056, or something newer.


----------



## Freeheat (Feb 14, 2013)

The only downfall to buying old saws are if they break , not all the parts are available.


----------



## Boog (Feb 14, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Seen that one... And an 066 in Mansfield?!?!? Ahh.... To many BIG saws around here for sale.


 
I know, there have been several 066 for sale around here lately............... I'm not seriously interested in this 045AV, just had never heard of one and was interested in folks thoughts on them.  I had a guy come out to look at some of the ones I had for sale on Monday.................. he didn't end up buying anything, _*but gave me 2 old 031AVs for free*_!  I'm becomming a magnet for those saws.................. have 6 of them now!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 14, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I know, there have been several 066 for sale around here lately............... I'm not seriously interested in this 045AV, just had never heard of one and was interested in folks thoughts on them.  I had a guy come out to look at some of the ones I had for sale on Monday.................. he didn't end up buying anything, _*but gave me 2 old 031AVs for free*_!  I'm becomming a magnet for those saws.................. have 6 of them now!



Wow... Have you tried to get them running? 

I like Free Saws too


----------



## Boog (Feb 14, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Wow... Have you tried to get them running?
> 
> I like Free Saws too


 
The original 4 that I had are all running great.  I tore them down to inspect everything, cleaned them up, rebuilt 2 carbs, and converted them all to electronic ignition with a Mega-Fire II/Nova module and used electronic flywheels off ebay (total of about $34 for electronic conversion).  A few other small parts off ebay such an impulse line, a fuel line, or a chain catch and they were all good to go.  Then I took them back apart to get them ready to paint in the garage as soon as the weather warms this spring.  Once they are all "looking real pretty" I'm going to sell them all.

I was going to keep one to port out and such for a "Keeper", but I will do that now with the two I got from "Wayne" the other day.  He's probably pushing 70, lives over by Lake Milton, and already has 4 good Stihl saws.  Why the heck he was over looking at another one of mine to buy I'll never know (I guess CAD can kick in at any age!).  When we talked on the phone I told him about all the saws I currently had, and he mentioned that he had two old 031AVs "out in his barn" in a box (plus the other 4 good saws).   When he showed up, he pulled the 031s out and said 'here, if you can use them for parts you can have them".  He didn't have to twist my arm too much before I gave in and took them!     One runs, the other needs work, have not fooled with them yet.


----------



## tim1 (Feb 22, 2013)

A fella can have so many saws, but only so much wood. Looking at a 385xp husky with a 36" bar, low hours use. But he wants 550 for it and with my new ms460mag can't really justify it, just like to have it for backup. I do like the huskys.  Tim


----------



## tim1 (Feb 22, 2013)

http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/tls/3622990805.html                      here is the link, tim


----------



## Boog (Feb 22, 2013)

tim1 said:


> http://portland.craigslist.org/yam/tls/3622990805.html here is the link, tim


 
Both of those are really clean looking.  I know what you mean about the 460.  I've debated an 056 or 660 for collectors sake............... but can't _justify the need_ with my 440 and 460!


----------

